# Ruger 10/22 IN Mossy OaK Camo NEW



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ruger 10/22 IN Mossy OaK Camo 

I have never fired the gun. It was said to be new when I acquired it.

factory 10 rd and a 25 Rd Mag

$260 

8 Five O- 3 Five Seven - 4 7 Three 8




































Dont worry about my foot in there lol


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice toes.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

haha


----------

